# Help wiht android steel chart app 2.0



## Gator (May 14, 2011)

Hi All,

Calling on HTC Inspire owners 

I'm working on that steel chart for android, v 2.0. Unfortunately, as far as I understand there is a problem specific to HTC Inspire phones, preventing the application from opening.
I can't reproduce the problem neither on android 1.6, 2.1, 2.2 or 2.3, tried on different phones, including droid, droid x, droid incredible, nexus 1 and nexus 2. Since it's a free app for community, I don't want to spend $$ on one more phone to just test one bug.

So, if you have the said phone and are willing to spend about 1 hour or so, it'd be great. We can work out details in PM or email.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BertMor (May 15, 2011)

Will this app work on the Samsung Captivate with GB (2.3.3)?


----------



## Gator (May 16, 2011)

I see no reason why it won't.
Does current version 1.0 work for you?
I'm not coding anything that will prevent app form working on any specific phone, granted it has some internal storage, which all androids do have.
I strongly suspect problem with HTC inspire is related to HTC's customization of android OS, but I still want to make it work.


----------



## BertMor (May 16, 2011)

I couldn't find it on Android Market. Where would I find it?


----------



## Gator (May 16, 2011)

App name is knife steel chart. Search for either keyword "knife" or publisher zvisoft


----------



## BertMor (May 17, 2011)

Found and d/l'ed Thanks


----------



## Gator (May 17, 2011)

So, I take it works for Sammy Captivate...


----------



## BertMor (May 17, 2011)

Yes it does, quite nicely thank you


----------



## Gator (May 17, 2011)

Heh  UR welcome, but just wait till I publish version 2.0...


----------



## l r harner (May 18, 2011)

works on my incrapable (cant wait to get my casio indestructo phone


----------

